# New Here: Possibly Going Crazy :Need some grown up conversation



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

So a lil intro- 
28-married for 4 yrs- 3 yr old-19 month old- due for # on Sept 24-sex life has 4 flat tires (whoda thought with all these kids, right) -feel like I'm loosing my husband.
I feel neglected but know I am neglecting as well.
Just don't think I do it for him (like primal attraction wise) anymore-and not JUST because I'm pregnant.

Don't really know quite how to approach this whole conversation.... 

Anyone else been down this road? What did you do to get through it?


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Being a mother of two little kids and pregnant is not easy.Do you have anybody to help you with the kids? Do they go to daycare?


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

no, I stay at home so they don't have to go to daycare. I honestly dont have any close friends or family close enough to get a break for us from the kids very often. My inlaws all live a lil over an hour away and I have issues with them so dont really feel comfortable passing my kids off to them.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

I am new to the board. But I can offer some stuff. Let me know what you think. 

Forgive me if I say something you know-I am 40 something. 

two things I can think of at the moment. I have since learned as a woman that women need to make time for sex since it is hard for us to want to do it. I have learned that we can set time on the calendar and the more often we do it the -"desire" or whatever you want to call it starts helping the "desire" (dont like that word) starts activing the umption to do it. It benefits the husbands in alot of ways and the relationship. 

2. The other thing I thought of that can help is to wear sexy clothes that can help the thought process. Since we women relate emotionally and mentally through the sexual area--we need something to jumpstart the thought process. I saw this work not to long ago

Your thoughts?

Judith


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

We have 3 kids (soon to be 4) and we still have a fairly active and fun sex life. When he's home from work, is he pulling his weight with baths, food, picking up, etc? Do both of you have any set mom and dad alone time? Like 2 hours or so every few days yall lock yourself in the bedroom and spend time together? Do yall go out on any dates?


----------

